# recommendation for a case/cover for the new HD7"



## punsikorn49 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone have a recommendation for a case/cover for the new HD7"? If not can you tell me how to determine if the cases/covers at Amazon.com are for the 2014 HD7 and not for one of the earlier models?

John บอลสเต็ป2


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

You are asking in a Kindle forum so that's probably why you got no response. This is for the ereaders. The Fires are not Kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, this part of the forum is for accessories in general . . .though most discussion _is_ about Kindle accessories. 

John,

I have no recommendation for anything for the Fire, however. I have a Fire, but almost never use it as I found it inferior as a tablet, Sorry.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Moko and some of the other brands have pictures of their products explaining which model they will fit. And a lot of the product descriptions state what year or generation they will fit. Amazon also has this link to help identify the different generations of Fires: https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1002992911&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=94RA8E0VMNNR839C0F6A&pf_rd_r=94RA8E0VMNNR839C0F6A&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=fd32e1a1-49ea-4910-a902-a19ff019400f&pf_rd_p=fd32e1a1-49ea-4910-a902-a19ff019400f&pf_rd_i=B00KQE8XNG


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

I discovered,, by accident, that,a,crisp ( chips as the Americans call them) packet is exactly the same,size as a 7'  fire, so that it fits,snuggly inside, giving abrasion protection when carrying. Alternatively they fit quite well in a jiffy bag if you want to impact protection


----------

